# Anybody here shoot time lapses?



## Destin (Jul 26, 2011)

Alright, so I've never really seen any discussion of time lapses here. I understand it's not really considered photography because the final product it a video, but I'm curious, who here shoots time lapses as well as photos? I just got an intervalometer for my D80, and I've made 4 time lapses so far. Yes, I know they pretty sucky and I have a long way to go, but I've only been trying them for about a week now. So if you shoot time lapses, post them here! I'm interested to see what you guys have come up with. 

Here's a link to the ones I've done so far if anyone is interested. I'd embed them in my post but I'm having trouble figuring out how to post video from my smugmug account here... 

http://destindanser.smugmug.com/Other/Time-Lapse/Time-Lapse/18084872_gQS5fM#1387124011_h8fdgjj


----------



## photoguy1971 (Jul 26, 2011)

I have done a few just messing around. I like the tree in the foreground on your time lapse. I have to connect my camera with my lap top so its kind of a pain.
[video]http://www.flickr.com/photos/9062989@N03/5372089690/[/video]


----------



## helloyo53 (Aug 1, 2011)

I love doing time lapses!  Here's one I shot last winter of snow accumulation. Sorry that I have to link it to Facebook. I lost the actual video when my laptop burned: Log In | Facebook


----------



## sandersjessica (Aug 4, 2011)

Wow it&#8217;s good that you guys work on time laps. I would love to work on time lapse. I never tried it earlier cause I thought it is very time consuming.


----------



## MH_91 (Aug 19, 2011)

Edmonton time lapse Clouds - YouTube wanna do one more, but im kinda low in budget..


----------



## jcradford (Sep 12, 2011)

This goes back a few years, not even a YouTube link so apologies.. On my video  webpage at http://jcradford.bizland.com/video/id27.html

Sort of a practical example of construction.  Mostly stills, some video ...  done for a client to show a sunroom go up in about a minute++.   Busy workers.   Need to do more of this.

Sent by Jim Radford via Droid


----------



## addicted2glass (Sep 16, 2011)

I experimented with it once. I eventually figured out the settings.  My main issue was finding a place where my camera could remain unattended and safe from the elements and anything else.  Clouds moving across the sky ...   If you live where you can leave your camera outdoors and feel safe go for it!


----------

